# Smoked Chocolate Oatmeal Cookies - No Bake!



## rick-in-ajijic

I took the three cups of Oatmeal and placed them in my smoker at 250 for two hours with Peach wood chips. I used wood at the beginning and added again at the one hour mark for two pans of chips. Then I followed the recipe below. I've made these about 30 times but never with smoked Oats.













0.jpg



__ rick-in-ajijic
__ Sep 28, 2015






Here is what the oats looked like after the smoke.....













1.jpg



__ rick-in-ajijic
__ Sep 28, 2015


















2.jpg



__ rick-in-ajijic
__ Sep 28, 2015






Mix the butter and peanut butter sugar in pan to melt.....













3.jpg



__ rick-in-ajijic
__ Sep 28, 2015






Add in the cocoa and stir well, I used a wire wisp.....













5.jpg



__ rick-in-ajijic
__ Sep 28, 2015






Very important to let this boil for one minute so the cookies set up properly.....

Add the smoked oats.... Stir well!













6.jpg



__ rick-in-ajijic
__ Sep 28, 2015






Now let this pot cool for three to five minutes. This helps the cookies to cool and will not melt the wax paper so much.....

I took out one shelve from the refrigerator and cover it with wax paper to place the cookies on....













8.jpg



__ rick-in-ajijic
__ Sep 28, 2015






I live in Mexico so it's pretty warm and the cookies don't set very well so in to the refrigerator they go! 













9.jpg



__ rick-in-ajijic
__ Sep 28, 2015






After a few hours they are nice and set and peel right off the wax paper.

If you try I hope you enjoy!  These turned out with a light to medium smoke flavor. Remember I used peach wood two pans in two hours at 250 in my Masterbuilt Smoker.


----------



## martincarmelama

This recipe of oatmeal cookies is a boom for the people who are very conscious about their diet an usually skip desserts in their meal. So I would say I am one of them who skip desserts in my meal in order to maintain my body shape. But this recipe is amazing which will help me to maintain my diet as well as I can enjoy eating desserts. I always tried to bake sugar free desserts at home, but it did not work as the taste of it was not good. One day my sister got some cookies for me and she said me to try this sugar free cookies which she had specially brought for me.And as I got to know those cookies were sugar free I enjoyed them too full of my heart's content. But now as I have got the amazing oatmeal chocolate cookies recipe I am surely going to give a try.


----------



## sherrycanon

The cookies look great, thanks for sharing this recipe here. I agree this seems to be healthy and tasty at the same time.Would definitely have to give this a try.


----------



## GaryHibbert

Lord help me---another desert to try.  LOL.

Using the tsp for size, about how many cookies does this make??

Gary


----------



## rick-in-ajijic

Sorry for late response! :-(  It would make about 56-60 cookies. I used a Tablespoon but it's always heaping over and piled high. If you make them small using a tablespoon then they'll set up a lot faster.


----------



## BGKYSmoker

WOW

Looks yummy.

My insulin pump just blew up


----------



## rick-in-ajijic

Be careful my friend!


----------



## ab canuck

Uhhh I think this is going to be yummmyy...... Oh boy..... Thx. Now I am going to have to try it.....


----------



## rick-in-ajijic

Your Welcome! :-)


----------

